# إلى كل خريجي الجامعة العمالية ودارسيها ( بكالوريوس رقابة الجودة )



## الجامعة العمالية (10 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​​​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،، وبعد​
إلى كل زميل أو خريج من الجامعة العمالية وحاصل على بكالوريوس رقابة جودة بشعبتيها المختلفة نريد تحديد نطاق ونقاط وأهداف وخطوات تحدد ما درسناه ، وحتى الآن نحن نسمع شعارات وأماني التي في مقابلها ندفع الكثير ، وخصوصاً بأننا لا ننكر أننا استهترنا في دراستنا واستمرارنا في اللهو واللعب حتى التخرج واصطدمنا بالواقع المر الذي لا يريحنا ، ولا نعلم ماذا نكون أو من نحن أو ماذا نفعل وقدرتنا التي استفدنه من دراستنا التي لاشك أن لها دور كبير ولكن لم توظف بالشكل السليم حتى يكون دورنا فعال (هناك الكثير من خرجي ودارسي وخبرات الكليات المختلفة ومن يحبطون خرجي ودارسي رقابة الجودة) بأن جامعة الفاشلين ولم يحوز على التعليم الكافي ، ولكن لو نظرنا على أعلى دراسة وكلية القمة مثال الطب هل نعلم ماذا كان أساسها لوصولها على ما هي عليه الآن أصلها كان 
(((( الشعوذة والخرافات))))) ولو نظرنا على كلية الحقوق نجد أنها لمن لم يقدر أن يصل إلى كليات الكبرى يدخل حقوق أهو أحسن من مَفش ولكن نرى أن لها دور فعال وقوي وتساعد العدالة في الفصل بين الخير والشر أي إن كان المحامي يعمل بشرف أو من عدمه مثل أي مهنة وبداية التعليم كان من يحصل على الابتدائية والتوجيهية كان يقيموا له احتفال لا مثيل له مثل الزواج والآن من يحصل على أي شهادة فلا يعمل أو يواجه صعوبة في العمل هذا إن وجد .

أما بالنسبة لنا فنحن نواجه مهاجمة المجتمع ، ونواجه جهات العمل ، ونواجه عدم وجود وضع اجتماعي في المجتمع وليس لنا حقوق ولا نقابة تدافع عنا حقوقنا على ساحة العمل والجامعة تعمل على خطين الخط الأول هو خريج طلابها هي التي ترفع أسمها وتفتح لها الطريق أمام الجامعات وهي تعلم أن لابد من أن تدعم خريجيها للدفعة الأولى في ساحات العمل ، والخط الثاني الربح المادي للتدعيم مشروعها الداخلي ومن الواضح أن فشلت في الخط الأول بفشل خريجيها ومسرة على التمسك بالطرف الثاني وهو الكسب المادي .
فنحن ليس أمامنا سوى أن نعمل نحن ونتعاون من أجل وضع اجتماعي سليم

- ونرى طريق كيفية عمل نقابة لنا 
- تدعيم دراستنا وعمل اجتماعات إلكترونية


وندرس ما يمكن أن يدعم دراستنا حتى لو أخذ الأمر عام أو أثنين من تفريغ الوقت أمام الشاشات التليفزيونية وملاعب كرة القدم حتى يتثنى لنا الوصول إلى ما سمعنا عنه في سنة أولى جامعة سباق الصناعة .

ونريد أن نتعاون من أجل الوصول لشيء ملموس ونعمل سوياً بوضع جداول وخطوط واضحة لنا ومِننا لأنفسنا لأن لا يُقدر احتياجاتنا إلا نحن وتقسيم فرق عمل ، وأنا أرى من البداية أن نعمل فريقين :
​
1- فريق للخرجين 2- فريق الدارسين​​
الفريق الأول : وهو الذي يقوم بدراسة المجالات المختلفة التي يحتاج إليها في قطاع العمل والصناعة وتعليمها للدارسين الحالين الذين يحتاجون إليها .


السؤال الذي يطرأ وما الفائدة من ذلك الإجابة قادمة



الإجابة ....... الفريق الثاني : وهو الدارسين هم الذين يمدون بأخر شيء من دراستهم .


فكرة التعاون : نمدهم بما تواصلنا إليه من دراسات مختلفة في قطاع الأعمال وهم يمدون بأخر الدراسات الجامعية .​
أما نقاباتنا نحن بوصول أهدافنا سوف نحصل على نقابتنا وحقوقنا التي نطمح إليها .
​ المبدأ مبني على التعاون للوصول إلى الهدف وليس الدفع المادي ولكن بالاجتهاد الذاتي وبمقدرة كل فرد منا سوف نصل أكيد وأن يكون لكل منا دور يؤدي .

وأرحب وأعتقد بأنكم ترحبون أنتم أيضاً بأن نعمل ونبدأ بعمل أفكار ومقترحات للبدء وبرامج العمل سويا .


وأتمنى من الله أن يلقى هذا الموضوع الترحيب وهذه الرسالة للجميع ومن يريد أن يبدأ بالفعل وليس لحب التجربة كفاية تجربة أربع سنوات دون استفادة وكفاية اللعب واللهو التفرج على الأفلام وملاعب الكرة العمر يسرقنا دون استفادة 


وأنا في انتظار ردكم​​والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،​


----------



## hos127 (29 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

تحياتى لك يا اخى على الموضوع 

انا خريج 2003 وعملتا كثيرا فى مجال الجودة وفى اكثر من شركة لكن ينقصنى الكثير من كورسات ولغة حتى اتطور 

اكثر فى مجالى و وظيفتى واتمنى ان اساعدك وافيد واستفيد ونرفع من شأن جامعتنا


----------



## ساين توك (2 فبراير 2009)

انا عايز اعرف ايه المجال اللى ممكن نشتغل فيه 
ياريت باستفاضة


----------



## الكيميائي النجيب (11 فبراير 2009)

*كيفية تنمية مهارتك وتطوير نفسك في مهنة أو مجال معين*

كل شاب عربي يتخرج من الجامعة او المعهد او المدرسة يتمني ان يكون متميزا في مجاله المهني او العلمي , وان يجد بسهوله فرصة عمل جيدة تناسب امكانياته وطموحاته. ولكي يحصل علي مراده فلابد ان يتميز بسرعة وفي وقت مناسب ويطور من نفسه بدرجة كبيرة بعد تخرجه من جامعته أو مدرسته أو معهده . وان يكتسب خبرة جيدة في زمن قياسي .
اذ لا تكفي الدراسة الجامعية لتطوير نفسك فهي فقط تضعك علي اول الطريق للاجتهاد وتحصيل المزيد من العلم واكتساب الخبرات العملية التطبيقية .
اليك خطوات تطوير نفسك بسرعة 
اي شخص يريد ان ينمي مهارته في اية مجال علمي او مهني فانه لابد ان يرتكز علي ثلاثة محاور هامة جدا وهي : 
1- الاولي محور المعرفة (المعارف ) knowledge 
2- الثانية التدريب Training 
3- الثالثة التطبيق والممارسة العملية Practice 

1- الاولي المعرفة 
المعرفة تعني كم المعارف والمعلومات التي يكتسبها الفرد خلال حياته المهنية والعملية والدراسية , مصادر المعرفة تتركز في الكتاب الهادف المتميز في المجال الذي تعمل به او تحب ان تطور نفسك فيه , وهناك ايضا الادلة والارشادات والدوريات والمجلات العلمية المتخصصة كل هذه مصادر جيدة لاكتساب كم جيد من المعرفة في وقت قصير. وهناك ايضا الانترنت ولكنه مصدر غير كافي وغير موثوق فيه غالبا للمعلومات الدقيقة جدا والصحيحية جدا . 
ولهذا فان الكتب سواء العربية او الاجنبية هي المصدر الرئيسي لاكتساب المعرفة الجيدة , ومن ثم فلبناء خبرة جيدة يجب شراء العديد من الكتب الجيدة في هذا المجال سواء كانت هذه الكتب عربية او اجنبية لذا فالانسان سوف يضحي بقليل من المال لشراء بعض الكتب في المجال الذي يرغب بتطوير نفسه به , وكل كتاب وكل مؤلف سوف يضيف اليه خبرة لن يجدها في الكتاب الاخر وهكذا حتي يرسخ لديه كم جيد وشبه متكامل من المعرفة والمعلومات النظرية في هذه المجال . 
2- الثانية التدريب Training 
التدريب هو العملية التي تهدف الي تطوير العنصر البشري بتزويده بالمعارف والمهارات اللازمة , وتنمية قدراته ومهاراته , وتعديل اتجاهاته وقناعاته من اجل رفع مستوي ادائه وزيادة انتاجيته , وتحقيق اهدافه وطموحاته الخاصة والطموحات الوظيفية .
 يحتل التدريب والتعليم المستمر أهمية قصوى فى نمو وتقييم الأعمال بمختلف أنواعها ، حيث أنهما أساس تنمية مهارات وقدرات العاملين بتلك المنظمات التى تيسر لهم آداء العمليات الفنية والإدارية وتحليل المشاكل وإتخاذ القرارات المتعلقة بأعمالهم .
ويمثل التدريب– خاصة التحويلي منه– وسيلة هامة لتحقيق التنمية الشاملة باعتبار العنصر البشرى هو الركيزة الأساسية لعملية التنمية.

3- الثالثة التطبيق والممارسة العملية Practice 
بعض تحصيل المعرفة النظرية الجيدة والعميقة وبعد تلقيه جرعات التدريب الهادف يتجه الشخص الي التطبيق العملي في شركته أو مصنعه أو محطته لمزيد من الفهم والتعميق وترسيخ المعلومات الصحيحة.
بتطبيق الفرد لما تعلمه سوف يكتشف افاقا جديدة للتعلم والخبرة وتزداد قيمة المعلومات والمعارف التي قام بتحصيلها بالاضافة الي فتح وتفجر ملكات الابداع والتطوير لدي الفرد فيعمل علي تحسين كافة ظروف العمل وزيادة معدلات الاداء في المكان الذي يعمل ويطبق فيه .

معظم الناس في مصر والدول العربية للاسف يركزون فقط علي المحور الثاني والثالث وهو محور التدريب والتطبيق فيكونوا كما اشتري سيارة وبدا بقيادتها بدون ان يكون معه كتيب التشغيل والصيانة والمكونات وبدون ان يعرف امكانيتها وخصائصها ومميزاتها وعيوبها.

فهناك العديد من دورات التدريب التي تعقد في الشركات والمؤسسات , كما ان كثير من الناس تبدأ التطبيق في مجال العمل الذي ينحصر غالبا في عمليات بسيطة محدودة ويفتقد الابداع والتطوير , و للاسف لا يتم التركيز علي العنصر الهام وهو عنصر المعرفة لان الناس لا يشترون الكتب والادلة والارشادات والملازم التي تحتوي علي كثير من المعلومات الهامة حول مجال عملهم وقد يكون الكتاب رخيصا ويسهل الحصول عليه (فيمكن الحصول عليه مثلا من سور الازبيكية بمصر بجنيهات معدودة ) 
, لذا اؤكد المعرفة ثم المعرفة ثم المعرفة والكتاب ثم الكتاب ثم الكتاب والقراءة ثم القراءة ثم القراءة . 
فكل باحث او مهني يعمل في اية مجال لابد ان يكون لديه مكتبة جيدة لموضوعات متعددة في مجال عمله تشمل المعارف العلمية والتقنية والتكنولوجيات بالاضافة الي نظم الجودة والادارة في مجاله . 

ثم اخيرا التحسين المستمر لمستوي الشخص عن طريق الكتب والقراءة والاطلاع المستمر لكل ما هو جديد ولا مانع من زياره المؤتمرات والمعارض وحضور الندوات والحلقات العلمية وورش العمل لمعرفة الجديد من التكنولوجيات والطرق والاساليب والاجهزة والمعدات .
وقبل كل هذا الايمان بجدوي وهدف ما سوف تفعله وبانك بتطوير نفسك سوف تكون عنصرا فعالا داخل مؤسستك ثم عنصرا مؤثرا داخل بلدك تعمل علي نهضته بحق وتناصر قضاياه باسلوب عملي علمي.
وفقك الله الجميع الي ما يحب ويرضي​والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​ 
أحمد السروي 
استشاري معالجة مياه - القاهرة-مصر 
​


----------



## اسكندرنى (4 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا للمنتدى بكالوريوس رقابة جودة


----------



## rwma (5 سبتمبر 2009)

لوسمحت يا بشمهندس انا خريج جامعه عماليه (تمنيه تكنولوجيه) فى رقابه الجودة وكنت عاوز ازود نفسى بالكورسات وكدة فممكن تدلينى لو سمحتعلى اماكن كورسات


----------



## almasry (22 سبتمبر 2009)

:19: almasry :19:
أخي العزيز اشعر بمرارة والم في كلامك و أتفق معك في أن الجامعة فشلت في تقديم خريجيها بصورة لائقة للمجتمع وسوق العمل وأقترح تكوين رابطه لخريجي الجامعة العمالية لماقشة هذه المشاكل وإيجاد حلول لها ان شاء الله
و للموضوع بقيه إن شاء الله .............​


----------



## viri (24 نوفمبر 2009)

والله يا أخوانى ما طيب من صحبتكم فعلا منتدى رائع من اول المشرف حتى العضو الجديد وما قراءت موضوعا 
مهما كان حتى خرجت بمعلومه جديده مفيده وكل معلومه بحسنه لصاحب المعلومه ان شاء الله والحسنه بعشره امثالها
وفق الله هذا المنتدى الى ما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## viri (24 نوفمبر 2009)

بالنسبه لاخى السال عن نوعية الكورسات التى يريد ان يزود نفسه فيها اولا يجب انا تعلم ان الخطأ الكبير فى نظام الجامعه العماليه هو التخصص بالنسبه لرقابة الجوده انت مراقب جوده بس فى ايه انا هقولك ازاى تصلح هذا الخطأ 
شوف انت عايز تبقى مراقب جوده فى ايه لو كنت عايز فى الميكانيكا أبدء فى أخذ كورسات شباب الخريجين فى الخراطه او الcnc او اى مجال عايز تتخصص له اللحام عند مركز بحوث وتطوير الفلزات ولو عايز تبقى ادارى فى الجوده خد دبلومة تاكيد الجوده من معهد بحوث الا حصاء لكن الاهم انك تكون كويس فى الانجليزى وبعد كده ربنا هيكرمك ان شاء الله لكن لازم تعرف ان شهادتك لوحدها مش هتشغلك ولو شغلتك مش هتبقبى الراجل المناسب فى المكان المناسب وان شاء الله ربنا يكرمك


----------



## نفسى اشتغل (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*نفسى اشتغل*

انا خريجة 2004 ومن يوم متخرجت وانا قاعده فى بيتنا بجد نفسى اشتغل ونفسى كمان قسم التنميه الكنولوجيه يتعادل زى قسم العلاقات انا بتكسف اقول انى خريجة جامعه عماليه:82:


----------



## viri (13 ديسمبر 2009)

هى فعلا البلد دى بتاعت شهادات 
لكن ممكن تزودى نفسك وتثقفيها عن طريق دورات مفيد مثل الانجليزى الكمبيوتر 
والشى الجيد بالنسبه للجامعه انها معترف بيها فى اى مصلحه على انها قريبه من التعليم الصناعى والهندسه بالنسبه للدراسه فمثلا لو حبيتى تخدى كورس هندسى فى اى مجال اللحام او الخراطه مثلا لو انتى تجاره مش هيقبلوكى لو انتى جامعه عماليه هيبلوقى ان شاء الله واتمنى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## kodwaty khadija (26 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعااخوانى واخواتى ،انا كمان بعانى انا دخلت الجامعه وانا مش حباها ولا كانت طموحى زى كتير منكم اكيد لكن قدرى والحمد لله على كل حال اثناء الدراسه مكنش فى اهتمام لانه مفيش حب لجو الدراسه ولا المجال
لكن بعد تخرجى ووقوفى على ارض الواقع ومجالات العمل وانى لازم علشان اشتغل لازم اكون ملمه بكل شئ يخص مجال دراستى علشان اقدر اثبت وجودى فى مجال عملى لكن وجدت انه معنديش اى محصله تخلينى اقدم على الخطوه دى وسمعت انه مجالنا كا "رقابة جوده"مطلوب كتير بس مش عارف بتنتابنى حالة خوف انى اقدم على تقديم فى اى عمل وانا معنديش خبره ولا محصله خصوصا انى مكنتش بهتم وبحاول الم بالموضوع دلوقتى وا دور على كورسات او اى ترننج فى اى مكان يدينى خبره فا عايزه حد يقولى مكان معين او ينصحنى ابدأ ازاى وبإيه وفين وفكرة جيده جدا ولازم كلنا نتبعها اننا نساعد بعض ونزود بعض بالمعلومات والخبرات والـ عرف حاجه يقولها للـ معرفش ربما تفيده لانه زى ما بيقولوا كلنا فى مركب وحده،ومعذرةً على الإطاله وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## heshamahmid (6 يناير 2010)

*كيف يمكن تحسين خريجى الجامعة العمالية*

انا خريج دفعة 2009 لااسف خريجى الجامعة العمالية لايتصف بالمهارات التى يتيح فرصة العمل له لان 90% من خريجها لايتصف بالمهرات بسبب الاهمال وعدم الاهتمام بالدراسه فايترتب على ذلك انا الطلاب بعد التخرج يبحثونا فى مجالهم و الشهادة الذى حصل عليها وهو لايعرف معنا بكالوريوس رقابة جودة وفى بعض المصانع فى الانتر فيو لايعرف قراءة القدمة او الميكرومتر لذالك يترتب على ذالك يسقط خريجى الجامعة العمالية من المصانع والشركات فى مستوا الجامعات المصرية يساء الى كل الخرجين بسبب ذالك وفى بعض المصانع تطلب خريجى الجامعة العمالية لتعينهم كا مهندسين جودة على خط الانتاج وفى بعض زملائنا مهندسين جودة فى بعض المصانع .
نصيحا الى كل دارس ودارسه فى شعبته تنمية تكنولوجيا وبكالوريوس رقابة جودة زود نفسك بالدورات زود نفسك بالمهرات والتدريب بادر بحضور المحاضرات بادر بحضور المعامل والورش لكى تحجز فرص عمل بعد التخرج .


----------



## heshamahmid (6 يناير 2010)

اخى العزيز السائل عن القرصات والدورات التدريبيا فى بعض المصانع تعطى دوراة تدريبا بس مش فى مجال الجودة نفسها بس الدورة تمنحك خبرا فى مجال الجودة مصنع 100 الحربى مصنع 99 الحربى فى مجال cnc مدة الدورة 3شهور 
وانا نفسى واخد هذه الدورة فى مصنع 100 الحربى والمصنع يوفرك المواصلات ويعطيك منحا كل شهر 150جنيه وتحصل على شهادة بعد انتهاء الدورة ومعتمدة من وزير الانتاج الحربى الدكتور سيد مشعل .بس على فكره الشهادة بتعتنا معتمدة من الدكتور هانى هلال وده مجرد اشاعة لان الجامعة انشاءة بقرار جمهورى كم تعرفون انا سايتم اضافة شعبتين بتروكيماويات وشعبة اسمنت فى الجامعة


----------



## maewda (5 فبراير 2010)

اتمنى ان يستمر هذا الحماس ويصل للمسؤلين وان يكون لنا نقابة ولانتبع نقابة التكنولوجين وفتح مجلات عمل لنا وايضا فى المحافظات اتمنى الرد


----------



## maewda (5 فبراير 2010)

على فكرة شعبة التكنولوجيا اتعدلت من فترة تقريبا من2009والى لسة مطلعش الشهادة الاصلية ومعه الؤقتة حيطلع الشهادة الجديدة انا دفعة2004 ومعيش غير الشهادة المؤقتة 
ياريت ياheshamahmidلو فية اخبار جديدة تقولنا وانت اشتغلت ولا اية !ا نامن البحيرة ومفيش مصانع ولا شركات ندرب فيها او حتى يقبلو يشغلونا من غير وسطة


----------



## ELGAMAL (9 فبراير 2010)

على فكرة يا جماعة انا خريج جامعة عمالية بس انا واخد حقى تالت ومتات لانى اشتغلت كل حاجة فى المصانع والشركات 
جودة وانتاج ومبيعات ومشتريات وتصميم المهم انتو تتعلموا الحمد لله انا بشهادة 90 % من الناس زملائ فى العمل احسن من خريج الهندسة 
ارجو منكم جميعا" مراسلتى قأنا محتاج اتكلم معاكم


----------



## ahmed.saker (11 مارس 2010)

انا خريج 2007 ويمكن حظى الكويس انى اشتغلت وماسك قسم رقابة الجودة والسفتى فى شركة بترول بس ياريت نجمع نفسينا ونعمل رابطة للتكنولوجين نبدء بيها ونأسسنفسنا علشان نقدر نطالب بنقابة ونطور نفسنا وانا مستعد انى ابدء المشوار بس انا عايز ناس بجد نفسها تبقى حاجة واللى عايز يتواصل معايا 
skr4travel طبعا ياهووو ومستنى التواصل


----------



## mocca (16 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ...انا طالب بكالوريوس رقابه جوده وانا اخذت دوره الcnc من مصنع 100 الحربى 
وباخد كورس انجلش فى القوات المسلحه واتوكاد ....وانا بحاول اجتهد واعمل كل اللى عليا وربنا يوفق الجميع وانا مبسوط جدا منكم والنشاط اللى انتو فيه ....كل اللى انا بطلبوا ان الناس اللى فىالجامعه اللى بيقال عليهم طلبه يسبونا فى حالنا وكفياهم تشويه لصورتنا اكتر من كده لانهم لا يستحقوا ان يكونو طلبه اساسا
وشكرا


----------



## mohamedmmsh (1 أبريل 2010)

علي فكرة بكالوريوس رقابة الجودة اتعادل بقرار وزارة التعليم العالي وممكن تدخلي علي موقع الجامعة وتشوفي القرار:56:


----------



## السريقوسى (5 أبريل 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## meshmesh_osama (5 مايو 2010)

اتمنى يكون لنا جروب على الفيس بوك اسمه شباب الجامعه العماليه كل جروب على الفيس بوك بيتعرف على التليفزيون وبكده ممكن نقول طلباتنا غير عمليه التواصل بين الزملاء وبعض الى ممكن نرجعها ونتبادل الاراء كمان


----------



## qc_abdelkader (16 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته انا خريج 2003 وصبرت كتير لحد ما ربنا كرمنى بوظيفه مراقب جوده فى مصنع معادن والحمد لله بس اهم حاجه انكم تحاولو تركزو على النقاط الايجابيه عندكم من حيث حب المجال والراحه النفسيه علشان تقدرو تستفيدو و تفيدو والله المستعان qc_abdelkader


----------



## هاله لولو (7 يوليو 2010)

انا عجبانى اوى فكره المنتدى وانا لسه هتخرج السنه ده مستنيه النتيجه بس ممكن حد يقولى لما النتيجه تظهر ايه الخطوط اليه ممكن اعملها على شان المعادله والشغل والكرسات ممكن حد يفدنى


----------



## hos127 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

اخبار التكنولوجيين ايه ؟

اتمنى ان التوبيك يكون همزه الوصل بينا


----------



## kenzoo (6 يناير 2011)

واللة المنتدى اكثر من رائع والموضوع ارئع جدا جدا ومشكورين على التعب والمجهود اللى بتبذلوة علشان غيركم


----------



## ابو يوسف الحارونى (19 فبراير 2011)

سلام عليكم الاخوة الاعزاء انا خريج 2001 ومقيم فى السعودية ولكن اعمل فى مجال اخروعندى خبرة كبيرة فى مجال المخبوزات فهل يمكنى الجمع بين هذة الخبرة ومؤهلى العلمى وكيف ارجو الافادة وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## سعدعبيد (20 أبريل 2011)

ممكن اننا نكون ناس مهندسى جوده محترمين بس بالتزامنا بدراستنا وتنظيم جدول زمنى لعدد الساعات المناسبه للدراسه وانشاء الله ربنا يوفق الكل QC and QA مهندسى جوده متميزين


----------



## ميكانيكى كمبيوتر (30 أبريل 2011)

يوم 10/5/2011 ان شاء الله هيتحدد مصيرنا 

هيكون قرار التعليم العالى باننا نكمل سنه دراسيه ونبقى مهندسين جوده

او ............... اتمنى الاولى باذن الله عشان نسجل فى نقابه المهندسين


----------



## hunter minor (2 مايو 2011)

انا خريج الجامهة العمالية دفعة 2007والحمدلله ربنا كرمنى وسافرت امريكا وعملت ماجيستير فى توكيد الجودة
والان اعمل فى مصانع تويوتا

ويارب القرار دة يعود بالخير على الجميع​


----------



## algmaah (15 مايو 2011)

تعرفوا يا جماعه ان سر تقدم الشعوب في مدي تقدمهم في الصناعه وبالتبعيه جودة منتجاتهم , لو مصر تقدمت في الصناعه , اذن هناخد وضعنا اللي نستحقه . 
بس المفروض نكون علي قدر عالي من التدريب والخبره علشان ده يتحقق


----------



## eng/eslam yousif (8 سبتمبر 2011)

انا معايا بكالريوس فى الجوده ومعايا كورسات لغه ومعايا دبلومه فى تنميه الموارد البشريه واشتغلت فى شركات البترول ومعايا خبره3سنوات ومش لقى شغل دلوقتى اعمل ايه


----------



## axe net (3 يناير 2012)

ياريت ياجماعه الافادة .. دلوقتى انا خريج سنه 2011 لوو حابب اعمل ماجستير ايه الجامعات او المعاهد الى ممكن ادخلها واعمل فيها دراسات عليا ... وياريت كل الخرجيين يفيدونا بمعلومات عن هنشتغل بالبكالوريس


----------



## monde (22 يناير 2012)

انا خريج 2011 وعندى سؤال هل الاكاديميه العسكريه (كليه الضباط المتخصصون )بتاخد او بتطلب تخصصنا ام لا ولو فى حد من الجامعه العماليه لبس ظابط فى الجيش ياريت يقولى


----------



## samara_uof (11 مايو 2012)

انا خريج جامعة عمالية سنة 2002 وربنا كرمني واشتغلت في وزارة الري اقسام ميكانيكيا ولكن المهندسين الي كانوا معايا حولوا يبعدوني بكل الطرق وطبعا نجحوا ونقلوني من الورش الرئيسية لورشة فرعية مكنش فيها غيري ومكنش فيها معدات اساسا والحظ والخبرة الي كانت معايا في مجال الكمبيوتر نقلوني وشغلوني في المكتب الفني والحمد لله نجحت بس المهم الفرصة ودلوقتي انا شغال في السعودية وللأسف بردوا حصل معايا الي حصل في مصر من زميلي المصريين انهم حربوني علشان لقوني اقوي منهم في مجال الكمبيوتر وكل واحد خايف علي اكل عيشة ودلوقتي شغال في مجال المبيعات والحمد لله ربنا وفقني ونجحت فيه بردوا المهم انك يكون عندك صبر وعزيمه ومحدش ييأس بس للاسف محدش معترف بالشهادة الي معنا بس الخبره هي الي بتدينا فرصة للشغل يا ريت نحاول نعمل حاجة مع بعض علشان نعمل اسم كويس للبكالوريوس الي معانا نوصل صوتنا للناس ان من حقنا نتساوي بكلية هندسة وندخل النقابة حتي لو كان في دراسة لسنه كمان المهم ازاي صوتنا يوصل واسف علي الاطالة


----------



## ابراهيم يوسف مهندس (25 مايو 2012)

*ياجماعه كلكم بتتكلمو فى فرعيات وسايبين الاساس يا بشمهندسين أس البلاء اللى أحنا فيه وسر اليأس اللى أحنا بنواجهه هو أسم الجامعه ( الجامعه العماليه) أول مابتقول الاسم ده بتلاقى النحس حل .... أحنا اليومين دول بنتفاوض مع الدكتور محمد أسماعيل رئيس الجامعه فى تغيير المسمى وبعتنا مذكره للوزاره بشأن تغيير المسمى ... لكننا بنقابل مماطله غريبه وقويه جدا من الدكتور محمد اسماعيل رئيس الجامعه وكل يومين بيقولنا انه أتخذ خطوات جديده فى هذا الطريق وبعد مانتحرى عن الحقيقه نلاقيه كذااااااااب والموضوع ده مش قادر أواجهه لوحدى انا محتاج دعم كبييييييييير من الطلبه والخريجين علشان نقدر كبدايه نغير المسمى اللى مابيدلش على أى صفه دراسيه تخصنا واللى بيدى خلفيه متخلفه لكل اللى بيسمعه لأول مره .... أرجوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووكم عايزكم تساعدونى علشان نقدر نغير من الوحل اللى أحنا عايشين فيه ده ... وماتقلقوش انا معايا كل الاوراق اللى تثبت أحقيتنا فى تغيير المسمى والى عايز يتأكد انا ممكن أقابله بنفسى .
*


----------



## mamdouhnagm (13 نوفمبر 2012)

بعد ازنك ممكن تقلى فين المكان اللقدام في المصانع ده


----------



## ahmoma (3 أبريل 2013)

بالفعــــــــــل سيتــــــــم تغييــــــــــر الاســـــم بدلاً من الجـــامعه العماليه ليصبــــــح *الجامعة المصرية لعلوم الادراة والتكنولوجيا (( من العام القادم )) .. لأن فعــــلاً زى ما قــال الاستــــاذ إبراهيم يوسف ان المشكـله الاساسيه هى اســم الجامعه اللى اول ما الناس بتسمعــــه بتستغـــرب وفيــهم اللى بيقولك بتاعت ايه دى بس فـــى سؤال محيـــرنى ان الشهاده بتاعتنا مختومه بأسم الجامعه العماليه فكنت عايز اعرف بعد تغير الاســــم المتخرجيين ع الاسم القديم ايه مصيـــــرهم​*:87:*((وربنـــــــــا يقدم اللى فيــــه الخيـــــــــر )) ​*


----------

